# Crate Size



## Romeos Tune (Jun 18, 2010)

So, I'm bring my new friend home next Saturday. He's still considered a pup I think, barely. He's 16 months. I'm not sure of his height or length but he's a big fellow. He's 90 lbs. He's crate trained and house broken but the plan is to have his stay in his crate while I'm at work during the day. I will come home for lunch and let him out and mainly to visit. lol 

I've decided what kind of crate I'm getting:

Midwest Select Triple Door Dog Crate - 1300 Series - Crates - Crates & Kennels - PetSmart

There's an x-large and a giant. I went to Petsmart last night and that giant is huge! They have it listed as being the one for a GSD but I'm not so sure I need one that big. Price isn't an issue for me, it's only +20 for the biggest one. Size isn't a real big concern to me. I have plenty of room for it. At nights the plan is for him to sleep at the foot of my bed on the floor unless he loves his crate, then I'll put that in my room. There is room either way. I've been reading and seen that a crate should only be big enough for them to just be able to turn around in. Since my new boy is supposedly already house trained would it be beneficial to get him the largest one? And do you think that Petsmart is correct. They have little pictures of breeds by the crates telling you what they're for.

Sorry for the book. lol


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Couple of things... 42" length is the min you want, I have a 48". You can get almost the same 42" or 48" for under $60 on ebay or amazon, shipping included.

Also, If you haven't crate trained before, be prepared to be very patient with the process. Use a divider to make his actual space just big enough for him to strech out and turn around, no bigger or there's a good chance he'll go potty in it. Leave the door open for the first several days and do not close him in. Put plenty of chew toys and other favorite toys in, maybe a treat or two. You want him to feel like the crate is his little special retreat, not a cage!! After he gets comfortable with it, start closing the door for just 10-15 minutes at a time while you're staying next to him. Gradually increase the time with the door closed. He will at some point start to whine a lot to get out. Don't ever let him out while he's whining as that will only reinforce the behavior. Wait for a quiet moment to let him out.

When you do start to leave him in there w/o you being present, he'll scream bloody murder... you MUST ignore him or simply leave the house so you don't have to listen to it. If you don't let the screaming and whining happen, he'll never get used to the crate. This part is actually much harder on you than it is on the pup, trust me. It can take well over a month sometimes for them to actually settle down and be quiet in there, depending on the dog. Hang in there and you'll be glad you did. Good luck!


----------



## Romeos Tune (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi Relayer and thanks!

Luckily he's already crate trained.  I think he's almost fully grown at 16 months but after reading I guess he'll get a little larger. The large crate is 42" and the giant one is 48". I'm pretty sure he's already going to accept his crate as his home or retreat. If he is housebroken and I have no reason to doubt the breeder that has him. They seem loving and honest. Anyway, if that's the case I'm thinking the giant one would be fine. The thing is big enough for me to live in though. lol


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Cool and how nice you have it if he is already crate trained!!!


----------



## Romeos Tune (Jun 18, 2010)

um hum....  I'm driving all the way from Oklahoma to West VA to pick him up. There was something about the dog that just draws me to him. They say that when they are away for extended periods he stays in his crate. I'll ask them what size they use.


----------



## milkmoney11 (Feb 11, 2010)

I'd definitely go with the 48". If you get the lifestages crate you can always put the divider in. Here's where I got mine. $100 and free shipping. 

16 - X - Life Stages Fold & Carry Double-Door Dog Crate Midwest Pets

It literally arrived the next day after I ordered it too...no idea how that is even possible.


----------



## Romeos Tune (Jun 18, 2010)

*Crate size*

Thanks!

That's about identical to the one I'm looking at. I found it for 92.00 on Amazon. Only thing I see in reviews is that the plastic pan cracks fairly quickly and a replacement is 40.00 Have you had any issues with that? How big is your dog?



milkmoney11 said:


> I'd definitely go with the 48". If you get the lifestages crate you can always put the divider in. Here's where I got mine. $100 and free shipping.
> 
> 16 - X - Life Stages Fold & Carry Double-Door Dog Crate Midwest Pets
> 
> It literally arrived the next day after I ordered it too...no idea how that is even possible.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you need a big crate. you can
find a sitter so your dog isn't crated so long
while your working.

i never liked leaving my dog/pup in his
crate longer than 4 hours without a break.

my dog is 3 yrs old. he has free run of
the house. i still don't leave
longer than 4 hours without a break.

my neighbor comes in whenever needed
to feed him, let him, etc.

can a Shep go longer than 4 hours without care
or being let out, absolutely they can. i don't
like leaving my dog 4 hours without a break.


----------



## lixy (Mar 14, 2007)

DEFINITELY the 48" crate. I actually had to upgrade to a 54" one because my dog outgrew his first (48") one. Well, he could probably still use it, but my in-laws made me feel so GUILTY, lol.


----------



## R3C0NWARR10R (Mar 26, 2010)

What part of West Virginia are you driving to?


----------



## Romeos Tune (Jun 18, 2010)

I don't like the thought of it either. I will be testing him to see if he can behave in the house too. In the meantime I always get an hour for lunch and will come home every day for lunch and a little play time so I don't really foresee a problem there. The only other issue is now and then I have to drive off somewhere to replace a computer or fix one, etc. There is a reputable boarding kennel a couple miles from my house so that'll be fine too.


----------



## Romeos Tune (Jun 18, 2010)

Sounds like that's the one I'll get.  Thanks!



lixy said:


> DEFINITELY the 48" crate. I actually had to upgrade to a 54" one because my dog outgrew his first (48") one. Well, he could probably still use it, but my in-laws made me feel so GUILTY, lol.


Romney... They might be meeting me half-way now looks like. That would only make it a 9 hour drive. Not too bad at all. I'll probably drive a little over half way and spend the night on the other side of St. Louis and stay until check-out time.



R3C0NWARR10R said:


> What part of West Virginia are you driving to?


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

It's funny, I tried to tell you 42" min, better the 48" and everyone agrees on the 48". When I was getting mine, everyone told me 42" was fine. Go figure.


----------



## milkmoney11 (Feb 11, 2010)

Romeos Tune said:


> Thanks!
> 
> That's about identical to the one I'm looking at. I found it for 92.00 on Amazon. Only thing I see in reviews is that the plastic pan cracks fairly quickly and a replacement is 40.00 Have you had any issues with that? How big is your dog?


I have not any problems with a cracking floor but then again my GSD is just a pup and only weighs 50 lbs right now.


----------



## Romeos Tune (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh well... I might think of reinforcing it with something. Heck, I'm hoping for him to be a good boy and be able to be out anyway all day. If not then I can just buy the new plece. Thanks!


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Romeos Tune said:


> Oh well... I might think of reinforcing it with something. Heck, I'm hoping for him to be a good boy and be able to be out anyway all day. If not then I can just buy the new plece. Thanks!



Did you end up getting one?

Anyone with the Midwest (life stages), or any wire crates, how do you like them? I used one before with my first dog and she always seemed to get out of it. Did not feel too secure, she is more suited for the enclosed crates.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Usually a 42" would be fine for a standard GSD, but for those of us with large ones, a 48" is minimum. My GSD is close to 90lbs now at 10 months, and he fits well in his 48" crate, and he's not even done growing.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

IMHO 42's are good, 48's are better, and I've never in my life seen a PB GSD that outgrew a 48" crate and needed a 54" - but I'd imagine people have different ideas of how much space they want their pup to have, and if they have the space and $$ for it why not get the bigger size?

I always bought the 42's, then needed another and the 48" was on sale for the same price as the 42", so I bought the 48 and will probably never go back to the 42" if/when I need to buy another in the future.


----------



## patti (Apr 7, 2010)

I'd go with at least the 48 inch. Bo still looks like he will outgrow his 48 in.before long. When he stretches out on his back, he can touch both ends!


----------



## patti (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh, also in his old 42 inch, his ears stick out the top! it's so funny!


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

No issues with the wire crates at all?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Cluemanti said:


> No issues with the wire crates at all?


I have both the kennel cab style and the wire ones. I like the wire ones because they have better ventilation and allow the dog to see more, interact more even if crated. On the other hand, the other style is nice because it contains the fur and if they come in wet from a downpour and run to their cage to shake it all off, muddy water drops don't go flying all over the room and walls like they do in the wire ones.


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm just worried that he will learn to open and get out or possibly get hurt with the wire crate. 

Doesn't seem like that is a common occurrence.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

My GSD can escape his crate if he wants to but most won't. They can't learn to open it usually, but can still force it open or break it if they want to.


----------

